# March '05 6 Series Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

This month I am introducing a new feature for the 6 Series sales report. Take a look at the two “% of TOTAL” columns. This new information gives you an immediate indication of the relative importance of each model to the total 6 Series sales figure for the current month and the current YTD period. Let me know if you like this additional info or if you think it makes the report too busy.

The first sale of the new 6 Series occurred this month a year ago. Sales of the 6 Series declined 16.4% when compared to March, 2004. Not a great omen.


----------

